# Batch Datei für Kopieren von Dateien VIA VPN



## Willi_Kaiser (28. Februar 2012)

Hallo Tutorianer,

ich bin mir  nicht sehr sicher, ob ich hier im richtigen Bereich bin, aber das war das logischste.
Falls ich hier falsch bin würde ich bitten dieses Thema zu verschieben.

So nun zur Frage:

Wir haben ein VPN Netz wo sich Mitarbeiter von außen anmelden und auf das Netz zugreifen.
So ich muss öfters Dateien auf die Computer der Mitarbeiter rüberkopieren.
Es sind nur ein paar MB und es ist immer aufwendig per z.B. Team Viewer auf den Pc zu gehen die Datei zu schicken etc. . Das bei mehreren Mitarbeitern ist schon nervig.
So meine Idee war es, dass man ja mit einer Batch Datei im Netzwerk ja Dateien kopieren kann etc.. Wie würde das dann bei VPN laufen, worauf müsste ich achten, ist das überhaupt möglich und gibt es dort vielleicht alternativen ?

Ich freue mich auf eure Antworten


----------



## genodeftest (28. Februar 2012)

Schau dir doch mal SMB (Windows Datei- und Druckerfreigabe) an. Wenn so etwas aus sicherheitsgründen möglich ist.


----------

